# TightVNC Help



## hansonian (Apr 29, 2010)

I've installed tightvnc with the following command, 

```
# cd /usr/ports/net/tightvnc
# make install clean
```
It went through the whole process of installing everything (or at least it looked like it). I then ran this command (saw it in a how-to guide on anther website)

```
#which vncserver
/usr/local/bin/vncserver
```

At this point according to the how-to I was supposed to be able to enter a password for the vncserver but I received the following errors instead. 

```
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name ":1" in "add" command
xuauth (argv):1: bad display name "/unix:1" in "add" command
```
I'm not too sure what that's talking about so I don't know how to go about fixing it. 

I can VNC into my Ubuntu machine from this one but it obviously doesn't work going into this because the vncserver isn't setup. Any ideas on what I did, didn't do or need to do to get this sorted out.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

Is X actually running? IIRC tightvnc only works with a running X.


----------



## hansonian (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got GNOME up and running so I'm going to assume X is running unless my brain has confused it with something else.


----------



## p3n1x (Apr 29, 2010)

yea, should be a .vnc folder in ur home dir, and a .xstartupsession or some such file, and within there it should try and start x and load up your desktop

mine looks like below


```
#!/bin/sh

xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
xsetroot -solid grey
xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
#twm &
startxfce4
```


----------



## hansonian (Apr 29, 2010)

Not currently seeing any file that looks like that.


----------

